# Teichplanung an der Algarve



## Desejada (28. März 2006)

Hallo!
Freue mich sehr, diese anregende Plattform gefunden zu haben. Fühle mich im Moment mit meiner Teichidee ziemlich alleine gelassen, zumal sich hier kaum jemand damit richtig auszukennen scheint.
Noch befindet sich da, wo später der Teich erstrahlen soll, ein riesiger Haufen Bauschutt....
Über Fernbeistand, Kritik und praktische Tipps würde ich mich natürlich besonders freuen.


----------



## Thorsten (28. März 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Desejada!

Willkommen bei uns.

Um dir Ratschläge geben zu können, brauchen wir schon ein paar Angaben von dir!

Was hast Du denn genau vor??


----------



## Annett (29. März 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Desejade,

auch von mir Willkommen im Forum!
Wir haben hier mind.  zwei Mitglieder die in ähnlich warmen Gefilden einen Teich gebaut haben. Es funktioniert!
Also nur her mit den Fragen. 
Stell uns doch Dein Vorhaben mal näher dar!
Bilder sagen übrigens manchmal mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Elfriede (29. März 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Desejade,

eines der beiden Mitglieder mit einem Teich im  warmen Süden bin ich, mein Teich liegt auf der Kykladeninsel Paros. Ich selbst habe viel von Stefans  Erfahrungen profitiert, der in Südfrankreich lebt und dort einen sehr gut funktionierenden Teich betreibt. Seine Fachbeiträge sind meines Erachtens auch eine enorme Hilfe für jeden, der sich mit dem Bau eines Teiches beschäftigt, ich habe sie leider zu spät in diesem Forum gefunden. 
Von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich Dir gerne berichten, sobald Du genauere Angaben zu Deinem Teichvorhaben machen kannst oder Fragen dazu hast.

Mit lieben Willkommensgrüßen
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (29. März 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Desejada,

bei konkreten Fragen werden wir gerne helfen. So kann man eigentlich nur sagen: Es funktioniert - auch, wenn es heiss und sonnig ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Desejada (30. März 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo an Euch alle!
Habe mich sehr über Eure positiven Beiträge gefreut!! Fühle mich gleich viel besser 
Natürlich werde ich noch genauere Angaben machen. Auch Fotos von der Stelle kann ich natürlich machen. Brauche nur noch etwas Zeit, habe gerade noch Stress mit der Restbaustelle.....
Melde mich so bald ich kann wieder! Muss leider schon wieder weg...
Herzliche Grüsse erst einmal aus der Algarve!


----------



## Desejada (30. März 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Ihr!

Ich weiss nicht, ob das jetzt klappt, aber ich wollte soeben zwei Bilder anhängen, die den ungefähren Platz für den späteren teich zeigen sollen. Einmal von innen nach außen fotografiert und einmal umgekehrt. Der Teich soll praktisch im Anschluss an die Terrasse beginnen...
Ach ja... der Bauschutt kommt morgen weg.... so, man Wort hält....
Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht und hoffentlich bis bald wieder!



https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/5068&stc=1&d=1143750726

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/5069&stc=1&d=1143750598


----------



## Annett (31. März 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Desejada,

was mir noch eingefallen ist.
Wie sieht es bei Euch mit Niederschlägen übers Jahr gesehen aus? Gibt es lange Trockenperioden? Falls ja, dann solltest Du einen Brunnen oder entsprechend große Regenwasserzisternen bauen lassen (falls nicht schon vorhanden). Es sei denn, Du möchtest für den Teich kostbares Trinkwasser verwenden.
Ein stark schwankender Wasserstand ist alles andere als ideal für einen Teich.


----------



## Desejada (31. März 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht!
Ja, ein Tiefbrunnen ist vorhanden. Der dient zur Bewässerung und für den Wasserbedarf des Hauses.
Die Sommermonate sind hier schon sehr trocken und heiss, der Grund ist überwiegend sandig.
Heute vormittag ist nun der Bauschutt weggekommen. Wenigstens das! Werde bald ein besseres Bild der Stelle hereinsetzen können.
Möchte mich natürlich auch noch etwas in das Forum einlesen. Komme im Moment nur leider noch nicht dazu.
Hier ist es heute ziemlich warm, um die 25 C Da kommt man bei der Gartenarbeit ganz schön ins Schwitzen.
Liebe Grüsse und bis bald!


----------



## Desejada (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo an alle!

Ich befasse mich im Moment Gedanklich sehr intensiv mit der Teichplanung  Will heissen, dass ich vor Augen schon das fertige Projekt sehe. Auch die Größe wird immer klarer, ebenso wie die Form. Jetzt, da die Stelle plan ist, kann man sich auch mehr darunter vorstellen.
Einige Obstbäume, die dort rumstanden hat der kleine Bagger ausgegraben und an anderer Stelle wieder eingesetzt. Hoffe mal, sie gehen nicht ein. Der einzige Baum, in absoluter Teichnähe, der bleiben soll, ist ein älterer Olivenbaum. Ich habe mir überlegt, ihn in Halbinselform in die Teichlandschaft zu integrieren. Olivenwurzeln sind nicht sonderlich gefährlich, so dass ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass sie später die Teichfolie beschädigen werden.
Meine größte Schwachstelle ist wohl der Technikbereich. Möchte nicht zu viel Technik anwenden, nur eben so viel, wie erforderlich. Da das Angebot an technischer Teichausstattung aber so unglaublich groß ist, bin ich völlig verunsichert.
Ein weiterer Punkt, über den ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig bin, ist der, ob es nicht generell sinnvoller wäre, mit dem Aushub und dem eigentlichen Bau nun bis zum Herbst zu warten. Der Sommer ist hier schon sehr heiss und die Arbeiten unter sengender Sonne nicht gerade ein Zuckerlecken.
Auch was die Bodenbeschaffenheit anbelangt habe ich eine Frage. Der Boden ist sehr sandig. Habe Bedenken, ob er nicht absackt. Könnt Ihr etwas raten? Möchte mit verschiedenen Ebenen arbeiten, also Pflanzterrassen bauen.
Übrigens war mein allererster Teich, damals in Deutschland, eine alte Badewanne  Habe sie eingegraben und außen herum so schön mit Steinen und Pflanzen gestaltet, dass man später gar nichts mehr davon bemerkt hat. Dieser Badewannenteich hat ganz ohne Technik funktioniert. Hatte jede Menge __ Kröten darin...
Später hatte ich dann einen richtigen Teich mit Teichfolie. Auch der wurde sehr schön, habe ständig neue Pflanzen dazugesetzt und irgendwann sah er richtig eingewachsen aus und so, als wäre er immer schon da gewesen. Auch dieser Teich ist praktisch ohne Technik ausgekommen. Später kam eine kleine Pumpe für einen kleinen Springbrunnen dazu. Das war aber auch schon alles. das Wasser ist nicht umgekippt und es waren auch nicht sonderlich viele Algen darin. 
Allerdings hätte ich diesmal, da der teich auch noch größer werden soll, gerne ein paar Fische. Und so ganz ohne Technik werde ich wohl nicht wegkommen. Wenn ich aber lese, wie aufwendig manche bauen, werde ich total verunsichert. Es sieht teilweise so kompliziert aus, dass ich mich nicht recht d`rantraue....
Mit Elfriede würde ich mich ganz besonders gerne näher austauschen, da sie ja ähnliche klimatische Verhältnisse hat, wie ich.
Aber auch sonst bin ich wirklich für jeden nützlichen Tipp dankbar!
Werde sehen, ob ich nicht eine skizze anfertigen kann, die sich hier reinsetzen lässt.
Liebe Grüsse und bis später!


----------



## Desejada (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

PS: Habe übrigens meine Seerose und noch einige weitere Wasserpflanzen aus Deutschland mitgebracht. Sie fristen ihr Dasein im Moment noch in großen, schwarzen Plastikkübeln. Das Problem ist, dass sich das Wasser im Sommer zu sehr aufheizt. Es ist eine verhältnismäßig kleine Wassermenge und dann auch noch die SCHWARZEN Kübel....


----------



## Elfriede (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Desejada,

ich glaube auch, dass unsere Teichstandorte sehr ähnliche klimatische Bedingungen aufweisen.

Du schreibst, dass Du schon ein inneres Bild von Deinem fertigen Teich abrufen kannst. Könntest Du seine Umrisse einmal mit einem langen Band oder einem Gartenschlauch auf dem Gelände auslegen und einige Fotos davon zur besseren Orientierung  einstellen, wenn möglich vom Dach des Hauses,  von der Außentreppe oder von der hangseitigen Mauer.

Was die Teichtechnik betrifft so liegt hier auch meine Schwachstelle,  ich habe damit überhaupt keine persönliche  Erfahrung, denn bei meinem Teich habe ich auf Technik verzichten müssen, weil ich nicht ganzjährig auf Paros lebe und sie somit nicht ausreichend warten könnte und außerdem  die Stromversorgung auf Paros nicht immer verlässlich funktioniert.  Schwer ist mir dieser Verzicht allerdings nicht gefallen, wie ich zugeben muss.

Annettes Frage zur Wasserversorgung finde ich sehr wichtig. Auf Paros zum Beispiel ist es verboten Leitungswasser für Teiche, Schwimmbäder oder Gartenbewässerung zu verwenden. In heißen Sommern ist man auch in Südfrankreich streng, wie ich von Stefan S weiß. Ich selbst speise den Teich automatisch aus einer großen Zisterne.

Im Moment macht es wenig Sinn, Dir mehr zu berichten, solange sich für Dich  noch keine konkreten Fragen aus Deiner Teichplanung ergeben.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Noch einmal ich,- zur Wassertemperatur in Deinen schwarzen Seerosenkübeln:Streiche sie weiß an! Du wirst staunen, wie kühl sich die weiße Farbe auf den Plastikkübeln anfühlt.

Gruß 
Elfriede


----------



## Desejada (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Elfriede!
Danke für Deine Nachricht!
Das mit dem weissen Anstrich der Seerosenkübel ist wirklich eine gute Idee. Da das Haus gerade gestrichen wird, werde ich mir einfach etwas Farbe schnappen und Deinen Rat befolgen.
Gestern habe ich bereits versucht, den teichumriss in die Erde zu kratzen. Werde mal sehen, wie ich die Stelle am sichtbarsten markieren kann. 
Wasser ist auch hier im Sommer immer mal wieder knapp. Vor allem die letzten beiden Sommer waren sehr trocken. Öffentliches Wasser ist auch recht teuer und allem voran natürlich auch zu kostbar. Aber zum Glück haben wir einen Tiefbrunnen, der geht 120 Meter in die Tiefe. 
Wie ist das bei Dir? Du schreibst, Du hast völlig auf Technik verzichtet. Klappt es trotzdem? Wie ist es mit den Algen in der Hitze? Kann man hier irgendwo Bilder Deines Teiches sehen, oder hast Du keine reingestellt?
Bin sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht und werde mich um ein entsprechend aussagekräftiges Bild meines Umrisses bemühen.
Liebe Grüsse nach Paros!


----------



## Desejada (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Liebe Elfriede,

habe jetzt Deine Bilder entdeckt! Finde deine Anlage wirklich sehr gelungen! Du hast geschrieben, dass Du Schwierigkeiten mit dem Wachstum der Pflanzen hast. Den Eindruck vermitteln die Bilder eigentlich ncht. Wobei natürlich die erhöhte Wassertemperatur in unseren gefilden sicher eine große Rolle spielt. Die Pflanzen müssen sicher nach anderen Kriterien ausgewählt werden, als in Deutschland. Das Positive ist aber doch auch, dass bei uns auch tropische Pflanzen wachsen und man sich im Garten und am Teich auch exotishe Pflanzen  halten kann. Hier an der Algarve wächst eigentlich alles, solange es hinreichend bewässert wird. Das gilt für den Garten. In Zusammenhang mit dem Teich kann ich natürlich noch nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Elfriede (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichplanung an der Algarve*

Hallo Desejada,

die Sache mit den Teichpflanzen hängt natürlich nicht nur mit der Temperatur zusammen, auch die Wasserwerte sind entscheidend, viele Pflanzen vertragen nicht so viel Kalk. Die KH des Wassers auf Paros liegt bei 44-45. Dass ich mich häufig über schlechtes Pflnzenwachstum beklage, liegt natürlich auch an meinem Vergleich  mit den üppigen Pflanzenteichen im Norden, obwohl auch von dort oft Klagen über schlechtes Wachstum kommen. Man muss es einfach mit vielen Pflanzen probieren. Vielleicht hast Du Glück und  findest Teichpflanzen in Portugal, die für das Klima dort geeignet sind, auf Paros gibt es leider keine, da es auch keine Teiche gibt.

Was die Algen angeht, so hatte ich vor einigen Jahren noch große Probleme im Sommer. Letztes Jahr hatte ich überhaupt keine Fadenalgen mehr, jedoch Schwebealgen, die den Teich etwas trübten. Die Sichttiefe lag bei 1m – 1,20. Mit UVC könnte ich mich sicher häufiger über glasklares Wasser freuen, aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich mit einer leichten Trübung von Zeit zu Zeit gut leben. Meine Wasserwerte sind nach den Tropfentests  gut und erstaunlich stabil. 

Du hast den Teichbau noch vor Dir und kannst dadurch von Anfang an schon bessere Bedingungen schaffen als ich, wie vielleicht durch  etwas Schatten und durch die Vermeidung von freiliegenden Mauern, die sich enorm aufheizen. Bei mir liegt der Teich hinter einer Betonstützmauer, die stark besonnt wird. Mit einem weißen Isolieranstrich konnte ich diesen Wärmespeicher zwar ein wenig mildern, aber ändern kann ich an diesem grundlegenden Problem nichts mehr.  Sehr wichtig  ist meines Erachtens in heißen Gegenden  die Teichtiefe und die Vermeidung sehr flacher Zonen. Meine Teichtiefe beträgt zum Glück  wenigstens teilweise 2m – 2,20m im Schwimmbereich und bleibt dadurch in der Tiefe doch etwas kühler. Mein Wasservolumen ohne Außenbecken beträgt zur Zeit 70-75 m3, weitere 10m3 will ich heuer   noch durch die  Anhebung des Wasserspiegels gewinnen, denn je größer das Wasservolumen umso leichter lässt sich ein Gleichgewicht im Teich auch ohne Technik erreichen und halten.

Mit lieben Grüßen ( leider noch aus meinem Winterquartier in Tirol)
Elfriede


----------

